# 2006 Outback 26Rs - Denton, Tx



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

Selling 2006 Outback 26RS. Camper is in EXCELLENT condition. (Really.) All systems work--AC, Stove/Oven, Microwave, HW Heater (propane&elect), water pump, propane heater, fridge and no plumping leaks. New RV/Marine battery in June. Awning in great shape and tires from Discount Tires in great shape. Have TWO spare tires with no mileage wear. Ready to camp! Two of my three daughters are off to college so we don't need four bunks. I take care of my equipment--don't miss this! *$10,600 FIRM*. Tried to post pictures to no avail. I can email pics if needed.


----------



## savage99ss (Aug 7, 2012)

JeffTX said:


> Selling 2006 Outback 26RS. Camper is in EXCELLENT condition. (Really.) All systems work--AC, Stove/Oven, Microwave, HW Heater (propane&elect), water pump, propane heater, fridge and no plumping leaks. New RV/Marine battery in June. Awning in great shape and tires from Discount Tires in great shape. Have TWO spare tires with no mileage wear. Ready to camp! Two of my three daughters are off to college so we don't need four bunks. I take care of my equipment--don't miss this! *$10,600 FIRM*. Tried to post pictures to no avail. I can email pics if needed.


This still forsale?


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

savage99ss said:


> Selling 2006 Outback 26RS. Camper is in EXCELLENT condition. (Really.) All systems work--AC, Stove/Oven, Microwave, HW Heater (propane&elect), water pump, propane heater, fridge and no plumping leaks. New RV/Marine battery in June. Awning in great shape and tires from Discount Tires in great shape. Have TWO spare tires with no mileage wear. Ready to camp! Two of my three daughters are off to college so we don't need four bunks. I take care of my equipment--don't miss this! *$10,600 FIRM*. Tried to post pictures to no avail. I can email pics if needed.


This still forsale?
[/quote]


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes. Reduced to $9,700 including sway bar and equalizer hitch. But I'm thinking about trading it in this weekend, so let me know quickly if you are interested--it is a great camper!


----------



## savage99ss (Aug 7, 2012)

JeffTX said:


> Yes. Reduced to $9,700 including sway bar and equalizer hitch. But I'm thinking about trading it in this weekend, so let me know quickly if you are interested--it is a great camper!


Sent you a pm regarding the unit.


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

savage99ss said:


> Yes. Reduced to $9,700 including sway bar and equalizer hitch. But I'm thinking about trading it in this weekend, so let me know quickly if you are interested--it is a great camper!


Sent you a pm regarding the unit.
[/quote]


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

Sorry, could not find PM. Sent my phone number to you. Thx.


----------



## JeffTX (Dec 12, 2005)

JeffTX said:


> Traded in my '06 26RS this weekend. It is now at BestValue RV on I-35, north side of Denton, TX.


----------

